# Albino CDT



## dmmj (May 25, 2010)

SO I was wondering has anyone ever seen a albino CDT or any albino desert for that matter?


----------



## Angi (May 25, 2010)

No but I did see an albino water turtle of some type yesterday.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 25, 2010)

I have a couple of what I've been calling "leucistic" CDT's, but they have normal eyes. 












(this is the same tortoise, the smaller one was too far into the hide to reach)

I wish I had a regular colored one to show you the difference.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (May 25, 2010)

I love how the cat decided to show it's backside for the camera!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 28, 2010)

When I posted the above picture I didn't have a normal-looking desert tortoise to post with it, but this a.m. Angi sent me a picture of her desert tortoise, and I'll include the two pictures here side-by-side so you can compare:

normal -






and what I think is leucistic -


----------



## Angi (May 28, 2010)

What does leucistic mean? Why are they so different?


----------



## Shelly (May 28, 2010)

Angi said:


> What does leucistic mean? Why are they so different?



Click


----------



## gummybearpoop (May 28, 2010)

Those pics almost look like a hypo desert tortoise.

I have seen/have pics of a albino desert tortoise, but I am not sure if I can share them


----------



## Kristina (May 28, 2010)

What are these???


----------



## Skyler Nell (May 28, 2010)

Shelly said:


> Angi said:
> 
> 
> > What does leucistic mean? Why are they so different?
> ...



hahah thank was funny


----------



## sammi (May 29, 2010)

Shelly said:


> Angi said:
> 
> 
> > What does leucistic mean? Why are they so different?
> ...



That was cool! Never seen that before. AND I learned something.. Thanks! =]


----------

